# What is the advantage to a pivot mirror in the bathroom?



## smokey847 (Oct 15, 2011)

I am really looking for a stationary micro mounted with liquid nails, but have ran upon a deal on a pivot mirror like this

http://www.restorationhardware.com/...p?productId=prod1161599&categoryId=cat1639026

What is the a advantage of a pivot mirror?


----------

